# [Canyon Serviceleistung] Eine Unverschämtheit!



## MaxiNagl (3. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte kurz meine Eindrücke mit Canyon schildern:

Ich habe kurz vor Weihnachten ein Fahrrad dort bestellt. Es war ein Modell aus dem Outlet-Store. Fahrrad wird geliefert und ich bemerke einen Schaden am Lenkkopf. Für mich ist klar, dass dieser Schaden nicht durch DHL verursacht werden konnte, da das Rad sehr gewissenhaft eingepackt war. Der Lenker samt Verkabelung war mit einem dicken Vlies eingewickelt. Der Schaden muss also schon vorher da gewesen oder beim Verpacken entanden sein.
Ich habe schnellstmöglich reklamiert. Sofort kam der Hinweis, dass der Schaden nicht im Hause Canyon entstanden sei, da der Servicemitarbeter dies ahand der Form und des Orts des Schadens erkennen kann. DHL verursacht also spezielle lokal beschränkte Schadensmuster! Interessant zu wissen. Ebenfalls kam der Hinweis, dass ein Transportschaden innerhalb von 24h bei DHL gemeldet werden muss und dies nicht geschehen ist. Nach nochmaligen Nachfragen keine Neuerungen. 
Aus Kulanz bietet Canyon jetzt einen Gutschein auf die nächste Bestellung von 50.
Für mich ist das total daneben. Ich möchte den Laden nicht mehr unterstützen, bin durch den Gutschein aber gezwungen.
Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit sich auf den Standpunkt zu stellen, dass der Schaden nicht bei Canyon entstanden ist. In meinen Augen wird der Schaden abgewälzt und die Tatsache ausgenutzt, dass die 24h-DHL-Regel nicht eingehalten wurde. Aber warum soll ich einen Schaden reklamieren beim Transportuntermnehmen, wenn ich selber der Meinung bin das es unschuldig ist?
Ich bin sehr enttäuscht und kann vom Canyon-Service nur abraten!


----------



## KONA_pepe (3. Februar 2013)

Bild vom Schaden? Wie sah denn der Karton aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (3. Februar 2013)

Genau, wenn du den Laden schon ankreidest dann wenigstens mit Belegen.
Nicht das ich dir nicht glauben möchte, aber du bringst immerhin eine Firma in Verruf und ich finde sowas sollte schon belegt werden.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MaxiNagl (3. Februar 2013)

Der Karton hat keinerlei Beschädigung.
Der Schaden sieht so aus:


----------



## LukasL (3. Februar 2013)

Stand in der Outlet Beschreibung vielleicht, dass es ein Rad mit optischen Mängeln ist?


----------



## MaxiNagl (3. Februar 2013)

LukasL schrieb:


> Stand in der Outlet Beschreibung vielleicht, dass es ein Rad mit optischen Mängeln ist?



Ja das stand da, aber der Schaden am Lenkkopflager ist der größte am ganzen Rad. Alle anderen waren dokumentiert und nach Anfrage wurde mir versichert, dass alle optischen Mängel dokumentiert werden und im Angebot aufgezeigt werden. Der beschriebene war nicht darunter.
Ich habe extra nochmal das Angebot angefordert bzw. die Bilder und das überprüft. Der Schaden war nicht erwähnt und auch nicht dokumentiert.


----------



## bobons (3. Februar 2013)

> Rad mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren
> 
> Diese Kategorie beschreibt Räder und Rahmen, die leichte Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen. Das können zum Beispiel Räder von Kunden sein, die ihr Rad vor Ablauf der 30 Tage zurückgegeben haben, aber schon eine oder zwei Touren damit gefahren sind. Auch ist es möglich, dass es sich um ein Rad handelt, das eine einmalige Testfahrt hinter sich hat. Die Kassette und Kette sind gerade erst eingefahren und weisen keine messbaren Abnutzungserscheinungen auf. Der Rahmen und auch die Anbauteile können Kratzer, Lackschäden und Farbabweichungen aufweisen. Wie auf alle Outlet- Räder geben wir auf Räder dieser Kategorie die volle Garantie wie bei einem aktuellen Serienrad. Außerdem werden die Räder von unserer Meisterwerkstatt aufgebaut, geprüft und gegebenenfalls instand gesetzt.



Was heisst, Du hast den Schaden "schnellstmöglich" gemeldet?
Und wenn es sowieso schon 2-3 Kratzer hat, pfeif drauf. Freu Dich über den Gutschein als Extra-Rabatt, warte ein Schnäppchen ab und löse ihn ein.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Der Karton hat keinerlei BeschÃ¤digung.
> Der Schaden sieht so aus:



Meinst du mit Schaden die beiden Lackabplatzer?

Sowas fÃ¤llt bei C. in die 50 â¬ Kategorie, wenn Ã¼berhaupt. Soviel hatte ich mal im Nachhinein fÃ¼r sowas bekommen.
Schreib denen nochmal eine nachdrÃ¼ckliche sachliche Mail, am besten gleich an den zustÃ¤ndigen Mitarbeiter. Vielleicht kannst du dann denen die 50 â¬ bar rausleiern.


----------



## MaxiNagl (3. Februar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Schaden die beiden Lackabplatzer?
> 
> Sowas fällt bei C. in die 50  Kategorie, wenn überhaupt. Soviel hatte ich mal im Nachhinein für sowas bekommen.
> Schreib denen nochmal eine nachdrückliche sachliche Mail, am besten gleich an den zuständigen Mitarbeiter. Vielleicht kannst du dann denen die 50  bar rausleiern.



50 finde ich ok für den Schaden. Aber es stört mich der Warengutschein. Ich möchte es in bar haben, weil ich sonst wieder Versand bezahlen muss und außerdem finde ich die Zubehörartikel bei Canyon preislich nicht attraktiv.
Zusätzlich stört mich, dass es in meinen Augen abgewälzt wird auf DHL und sich Canyon nun als kulant darstellt. Sie sind so kulant und gewähren mir 50. Das finde ich nicht richtig.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. Februar 2013)

Herrje...ich dachte am Anfang, so dramatisch wie du das aufgezogen hast, da wäre der Rahmen krumm oder ne Schweissnaht hin wenn nit schlimmeres
Freu dich über den Fuffi Gutschein un kauf dir nen Lackstift wenns unbedingt sein muß. 
Vieleicht schenk ich dir auch nen Sticker wenn du lieb bist
Spätestens wenn du das Bike das zweite Mal ins Gehölz gepfeffert hast siehts schlimmer aus.

Nix für ungut...Schwamm drüber und geh fahren


----------



## LB Stefan (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch einer Ã¤hnlichen Meinung. SchÃ¶n ist es nicht aber auch nicht so ein Drama. Und wenn es eh schon weitere Kratzer hat dann tuts doch eh net so "weh"...

Ich wÃ¼rd mich auch Ã¼ber die 50 â¬ freuen. Was wÃ¤re denn deiner Meinung nach eine angemessene EntschÃ¤digung gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (3. Februar 2013)

50 sin da echt angemessen. Bar ist schöner, da würde ich zumindest einen Lackstift noch raushandeln. Es kann zudem sehr gut sein, dass trotz Polsterung ein Bremshebel usw. an die Stelle knallt und sowas verursacht. Hatte da einen ähnlichen Fall an gleicher Stelle, allerdings mit ner deftigen Delle. Von außen konnte man an der Verpackung auch keine Schäden erkennen.


----------



## marc53844 (3. Februar 2013)

Ãrgerlich diese Sache ... aber ich bin von einem Funktionsschaden ausgegangen. Nicht von einem optischem Mangel...

Finde die Reaktion schon ein wenig hoch gegriffen zumal ein 50â¬ Gutschein gewÃ¤hrt wurde ...

Naja, jeder sieht das anders.


----------



## MaxiNagl (3. Februar 2013)

Der Schaden an sich stört mich kaum, aber die Sache wir von seiten Canyon herangegangen wird finde ich unverschämt.
Warum stellt sich Canyon auf den Standpunkt, dass es bei DHL passiert sein muss? Warum können sie die 50 nicht am Fahrrad nachlassen oder in bar ausbezahlen? Warum muss ich mir anhören, dass ich es versäumt habe den Schaden rechtzeitig bei DHL anzuzeigen?
Ich finde den Umgang mit dem Kunden einfach etwas enttäuschend.

Ich stelle es nochmal klar, wenn ich die 50 einfach als Nachlass oder bar bekommen hätte und ich nicht beschuldigt worden wäre, hätte ich überhaupt nichts auszusetzen. Es geht mir rein um den Umgang. Das finde ich eine Unverschämtheit!


----------



## KONA_pepe (3. Februar 2013)

Hast du die AGB von Canyon gelesen? Ich bin mir sicher, dort steht was von wegen Ware nach Erhalt auf Schäden prüfen und beim Zusteller reklamieren. So kenne ich es von nahezu allen Shops...


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. Februar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Herrje...ich dachte am Anfang, so dramatisch wie du das aufgezogen hast, da wäre der Rahmen krumm oder ne Schweissnaht hin wenn nit schlimmeres
> Freu dich über den Fuffi Gutschein un kauf dir nen Lackstift wenns unbedingt sein muß.
> Vieleicht schenk ich dir auch nen Sticker wenn du lieb bist
> Spätestens wenn du das Bike das zweite Mal ins Gehölz gepfeffert hast siehts schlimmer aus.
> ...



Ich denke ähnlich.
Versuch' doch, anstatt des Gutscheins (falls du ihn eh nicht einlösen willst), 'nen entsprechenden Lackstift zu bekommen.
Und dann erfreue dich an deinem Rad.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Micha382 (3. Februar 2013)

FÃ¼r 50â¬ kannst du dir viele Lackstifte kaufen und so LackschÃ¤den kommen nach und nach von alleine wenn du auf Schotter fÃ¤hrst, also mach dir keinen Kopf und erfreue dich an den 50â¬, davon hast du mehr ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2013)

MaxiNagl schrieb:


> Der Schaden an sich stört mich kaum, aber die Sache wir von seiten Canyon herangegangen wird finde ich unverschämt.
> Warum stellt sich Canyon auf den Standpunkt, dass es bei DHL passiert sein muss? Warum können sie die 50 nicht am Fahrrad nachlassen oder in bar ausbezahlen? Warum muss ich mir anhören, dass ich es versäumt habe den Schaden rechtzeitig bei DHL anzuzeigen?
> Ich finde den Umgang mit dem Kunden einfach etwas enttäuschend.
> 
> Ich stelle es nochmal klar, wenn ich die 50 einfach als Nachlass oder bar bekommen hätte und ich nicht beschuldigt worden wäre, hätte ich überhaupt nichts auszusetzen. Es geht mir rein um den Umgang. Das finde ich eine Unverschämtheit!



Völlig richtig, willkommen im Club  ...


----------



## jaxxxon (4. Februar 2013)

schbiker schrieb:


> Herrje...ich dachte am Anfang, so dramatisch wie du das aufgezogen hast, da wäre der Rahmen krumm oder ne Schweissnaht hin wenn nit schlimmeres
> Freu dich über den Fuffi Gutschein un kauf dir nen Lackstift wenns unbedingt sein muß.
> Vieleicht schenk ich dir auch nen Sticker wenn du lieb bist
> Spätestens wenn du das Bike das zweite Mal ins Gehölz gepfeffert hast siehts schlimmer aus.
> ...


----------



## Monsterwade (4. Februar 2013)

@ MaxiNagl: Ist das Lenkkopf-Lager defekt (Rattermarken oder Wackeln der Gabel) 
oder ist der Lack-Abplatzer der Grund der Reklamation?

Das ist ein erheblicher Unterschied bei einer Reklamation, wie Du sie hier eröffnest!


----------



## MucPaul (5. Februar 2013)

Leute, ich verstehe Eure Entschuldigungen nicht. Es kommt mir fast vor, Ihr seid alle eine Art "Apple Fans", die ihr defektes Produkt von Apple auf "Teufel komm raus" verteidigen wollen, auch wenn der Hersteller Bockmist gebaut hat.

Die Sache ist doch nüchtern betrachtet der Fall, dass Canyon aus niederen Beweggründen ein minderwertiges Produkt ohne genaue Angaben dazu einem Käufer untergejubelt hat und nun die Schuld auf einen unbeteiligten Dritten DHL abwälzen will. Was interessiert einen da der Gutschein? Gar nicht.

Das ist da fast gleiche wie bei Apple, wo ein zerkratztes iPhone beim Kunden landet. Angeblich sei der Versender schuld. (Geht ja gar nicht bei sachgerechter Verpackung). Als das nicht zieht, beruft man sich auf die 24h Regel von DHL. Als das nicht zieht, kommt die Default Abwimmelung. Also als "Kulanz" (kein Schuldeingeständnis seitens des Herstellers) gibt es einen Gutschein. Welcher weniger Wert ist als man denkt, weil in dem wiederum die Gewinnmarge von preislich nicht attraktivem Zubehör plus Versandkosten drin sind. Canyon hat sein minderwertiges Produkt mit einem Kniff einem Käufer untergejubelt. Auch wenn Canyon eine hochwertige Marke ist, ist diese Vorgehensweise aufgrund dieser Argumentationskette nicht vertrauenswürdig. Vielleicht kommen deshalb auch die teils recht günstigen Preise zustande. 

Den häßlichen Kratzer muss er nun dennoch ertragen. Dieser Kratzer war aber nicht Teil des Kaufvetrages, da nicht vorher angegeben und dokumentiert. Das ist rechtlich so.

Wenn Ihr Euch einen neuen runtergesetzten Werks-Mercedes kauft, der laut Vertrag einen Kratzer in der Wagentür hat und aber zusätzlich mit einer fetten Delle in der Motorhaube geliefert wird, freut Ihr Euch auch auf einen nutzlosen Gutschein? Nein. Der Mercedes geht zurück oder wird repariert.

Ich kann jedem nur raten, bei teureren Internetkäufen ein "Unboxing-Video oder Photosession" zu machen.
Dies hat mir schon mehrmals eine Kaufrückabwicklung ermöglicht, die ansonsten genauso geendet wäre wie bei dem Canyon Teil.


----------



## Micha382 (5. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach vergleichst du gerade Äpfel mit Birnen und wenn das Bike keine Kratzer oder Steinschläge bekommen soll, dann darfst du es nur im Wohnzimmer stehen lassen.
Und genau aus diesem Grund weil ich ein Bike ohne optische Mängel wollte, habe ich mir mein Rad neu gekauft und nicht aus dem Outlet...


----------



## marc53844 (5. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Leute, ich verstehe Eure Entschuldigungen nicht. Es kommt mir fast vor, Ihr seid alle eine Art "Apple Fans", die ihr defektes Produkt von Apple auf "Teufel komm raus" verteidigen wollen, auch wenn der Hersteller Bockmist gebaut hat.
> 
> Die Sache ist doch nüchtern betrachtet der Fall, dass Canyon aus niederen Beweggründen ein minderwertiges Produkt ohne genaue Angaben dazu einem Käufer untergejubelt hat und nun die Schuld auf einen unbeteiligten Dritten DHL abwälzen will. Was interessiert einen da der Gutschein? Gar nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt immernoch die Möglichkeit das Teil zurück zu schicken. Man hat 14 Tage Zeit.


----------



## speichenquaeler (5. Februar 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach vergleichst du gerade Äpfel mit Birnen und wenn das Bike keine Kratzer oder Steinschläge bekommen soll, dann darfst du es nur im Wohnzimmer stehen lassen.
> Und genau aus diesem Grund weil ich ein Bike ohne optische Mängel wollte, habe ich mir mein Rad neu gekauft und nicht aus dem Outlet...


 
Ich ziehe es vor Dellen, Kratzer und Rahmenbrüche meinem Bike selbst beizubringen. Das geht dann auf meine Kappe und ich brauche dann auch kein Gutschein...würde ihn aber nehmen! 

Jetzt mal im Ernst...ich sehe das alles auch nicht so dramatisch und unverschämt. Meine Erfahrung mit Canyon ist ähnlich wie die des Threaderstellers. Canyon ist hinsichtlich seiner Serviceleistungen bewunderswert und entwaffnend inkompetent. Geht es um Infos über technische Sachverhalte, Lieferauskünfte über Ersatzteile, Auftragsstatus oder auch Informationen über der Produktbeschreibung abweichende Lieferumfänge. Da liegt bei Canyon der stinkende Hund begraben.

Ich empfehle mit der Auftragsbestätigung ein Maschienenbaustudium zu erwägen...ich habs aus Versehen schon hinter mir, stehe aber auch das ein oder andere Mal wie der Ochs vorm Berg wenn es um Kleinigkeiten geht, die es mit Canyon zu klären gilt.


Beste Grüße


----------



## MucPaul (5. Februar 2013)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Es gibt immernoch die Möglichkeit das Teil zurück zu schicken. Man hat 14 Tage Zeit.



Aber kostet das nicht wieder ca. EUR 50,- Rückporto, welches man selber zahlen muss? 

Natürlich passieren Kratzer auf dem Bike beim Fahren im Wald. Aber wenn ich neues Bike kaufe, dann will ich ein neues Bike. (Und passe demensprechend auch auf). Ausserdem is es ja psychologisch anders, als wenn ICH einen Kratzer reinfahre (à la Kriegsverletzung in der Schlacht um den perfekten Downhill) oder wenn ich ein zerkratzes nagelneues Rad im Zimmer stehen habe. 

Mache doch EUR 50,- Preisnachlass ohne Gutschein und schaue was passiert.


----------



## marc53844 (5. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Aber kostet das nicht wieder ca. EUR 50,- Rückporto, welches man selber zahlen muss?
> 
> Natürlich passieren Kratzer auf dem Bike beim Fahren im Wald. Aber wenn ich neues Bike kaufe, dann will ich ein neues Bike. (Und passe demensprechend auch auf). Ausserdem is es ja psychologisch anders, als wenn ICH einen Kratzer reinfahre (à la Kriegsverletzung in der Schlacht um den perfekten Downhill) oder wenn ich ein zerkratzes nagelneues Rad im Zimmer stehen habe.
> 
> Mache doch EUR 50,- Preisnachlass ohne Gutschein und schaue was passiert.


 
http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/widerruf-40-euro.htm

Da kann man sich seinen Fall raussuchen und entscheiden unter welche Kategorie man fällt.

Rückversand ist nicht immer zu bezahlen.


----------



## Micha382 (5. Februar 2013)

Dann darfst du dir aber kein Outlet-Showroombike kaufen wenn es tadellos sein soll, das steht ja im Normalfall dabei dass es optische MÃ¤ngel haben kann und deshalb ist es ja auch gÃ¼nstiger als wenn du es regulÃ¤r kaufst.
Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe dann ist dein Bike so eins. 
Kann dich schon verstehen aber Kratzer kommen nach und nach von alleine rein und 50â¬ fÃ¼r 2 SteinschlÃ¤ge nachgelassen zu bekommen finde ich persÃ¶nlich jetzt nicht so schlecht und das reicht auch mal das ein oder andere ZubehÃ¶rteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (5. Februar 2013)

Als ich mein Bike bei einem OnlinehÃ¤ndler gekauft habe hatte ich auch einen fetten, aber wirklich fetten Kratzer am Lenker gehabt! 
Ich habe dann natÃ¼rlich mit dem HÃ¤ndler Kontakt aufgenommen und ihm Fotos zukommen lassen. Der HÃ¤ndler wollte mir von vorn herein eine Gutschrift in HÃ¶he von 100â¬ anbieten. Ein neuer Lenker hÃ¤tte auch nicht mehr gekostet ..
Zu dieser Zeit war ich noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Rucksack. Der HÃ¤ndler hatte diesen auch im Sortiment und ich fragte ob man die 100â¬ nicht mit dem Rucksack verrechnen und aus Kulanz noch eine 3L Trinkblase drauf packen kÃ¶nnte. Meinem Vorschlag wurde sofort zugestimmt! Der Rucksack hÃ¤tte mich mit der Trinkblase knapp 200â¬ gekostet wenn ich ihn so bestellt hÃ¤tte ... 

Klar spreche ich hier von einem anderen Fall als der TE. Allerdings sieht man in dem Fall, dass der HÃ¤ndler sich sehr flexibel gezeigt hat und ich bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Es geht also immer etwas bei solchen Angelegenheiten. Klar ist Canyon hier im Unrecht und hÃ¤tte auch kundenfreundlicher reagieren kÃ¶nnen. Ja, wie ich meine auch mÃ¼ssen. 

Ich kann daher den Ãrger des TE verstehen. Das Beispiel weiter oben mit dem neuen Benz passt hier ganz gut rein wie ich finde. Wenn ich ein Produkt bestelle mÃ¶chte ich es auch so geliefert haben wie ich es bestellt habe! Wenn es ein zweite Wahl Produkt ist bitte ich auch darum das es nur die "Fehler" hat die vor dem Kauf klar offen gelegt wurden. 
Wenn nun nach dem Kauf andere/weitere "Fehler" auffallen ist das einfach ein Punkt der vom VerkÃ¤ufer wieder ausgeglichen werden muss. Ganz einfach. Das sich viele Hersteller/HÃ¤ndler sich dabei so einfach wie mÃ¶glich aus der Misere stehlen mÃ¶chte sollte jedem klar sein. Denn alles andere kostet Geld. 

Mein tipp an den TE ist: Versuch noch einmal Kontakt mit canyon auf zu nehmen. Man kann Ã¼ber alles reden. 
Mein Arbeitskollege hat sich auch ein canyon bestellt, auch ein Auslaufmodell aus dem "Restposten-Shop". Bei der Bestellung ging auch alles schief was nur schief gehen konnte. Eine falsche Summe wurde abgebucht, da er noch einen weiteren Rabatt erhalten hatte den er zuvor abgesprochen hatte. Aber es wurde dann doch der Standardpreis wie im Shop beschrieben abgebucht. Die Gutschrift erfolgte dann auch erst nach einigem hin und her. Zu guter letzt wurde dann auch noch falsch geliefert, aber das kann man auch dem Lieferanten ankreiden ...

Man sieht bei meinem Beispiel das canyon auch vermehrt Fehler macht ... !!! Daher hat der TE in jedem Fall Recht damit, dass er sich aufregt ..


----------



## Basscommander (6. Februar 2013)

Nur Experten hier...

Wenn es den TE so stört: 30Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## MucPaul (7. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich nun natürlich worauf der gute Ruf von Versendern wie Canyon und Radon und andere besteht.
In diversen Freds und Foren liest man in der Tat schlimme Erfahrungen mit den Versendern, von Inkompetenz über Abwicklungsprobleme bis hin zu Arroganz und Unwahrheit.
Kann das sein, oder ist das alles aufgebauscht?

[Ich kenne die Canyons nur von Bekannten. Eigentlich schicke Räder, die mir auf den Touren aber immer mächtig auf den Keks gehen, weil deren Freilauf laut knattert wie eine Klapperrassel vom Fasching (primitiver Sperrklinkenfreilauf). Schrecklich. Aber in Tests von Bike-Magazin und Mountainbike.de sind sie alle immer "Überragend"]


----------



## Basscommander (7. Februar 2013)

Weil man ja auch vom Freilaufgeräusch auf die Qualität des Komplettrades schließen kann...


----------



## smeah (7. Februar 2013)

Basscommander schrieb:


> 30Tage Rückgaberecht.



Wo hastn das gelesen?


----------



## Basscommander (7. Februar 2013)

in den AGB:

"7. Gewährleistung, Garantie, Rückgaberecht
[...]
(7) Neben dem gesetzlichen Widerrufsrecht, über das wir Sie gesondert belehren, räumen wir unseren Kunden freiwillig ein Rückgaberecht von 30 Tagen ein. Die Rückgabefrist beginnt mit Eingang der Ware beim Kunden und wird durch rechtzeitige Rückgabe der Ware innerhalb von 30 Tagen an uns gewahrt. Das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht bleibt unberührt."


----------



## smeah (7. Februar 2013)

Basscommander schrieb:


> in den AGB:
> 
> "7. Gewährleistung, Garantie, Rückgaberecht
> [...]
> (7) Neben dem gesetzlichen Widerrufsrecht, über das wir Sie gesondert belehren, räumen wir unseren Kunden freiwillig ein Rückgaberecht von 30 Tagen ein. Die Rückgabefrist beginnt mit Eingang der Ware beim Kunden und wird durch rechtzeitige Rückgabe der Ware innerhalb von 30 Tagen an uns gewahrt. Das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht bleibt unberührt."



Ach da unten. Das habe ich glatt übersehen, danke.


----------



## hackspechtchen (13. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nun natürlich worauf der gute Ruf von Versendern wie Canyon und Radon und andere besteht.
> In diversen Freds und Foren liest man in der Tat schlimme Erfahrungen mit den Versendern, von Inkompetenz über Abwicklungsprobleme bis hin zu Arroganz und Unwahrheit.
> Kann das sein, oder ist das alles aufgebauscht?



Aha, du liest nur von eher weniger erfreulichen Erlebnissen mit Online-Versendern in Foren.
Möglicherweise hängt dies damit zusammen, dass sich die Leute gerade DANN in Foren jammernd zu Wort melden, wenn etwas nicht so lief, wie es sollte. Es schreibt doch andersrum nicht jeder zufriedene Online-Kunde in ein Forum, dass ein bestelltes Fahrrad tatsächlich so wie beschrieben geliefert wurde.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Februar 2013)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Aha, du liest nur von eher weniger erfreulichen Erlebnissen mit Online-Versendern in Foren.
> Möglicherweise hängt dies damit zusammen, dass sich die Leute gerade DANN in Foren jammernd zu Wort melden, wenn etwas nicht so lief, wie es sollte. Es schreibt doch andersrum nicht jeder zufriedene Online-Kunde in ein Forum, dass ein bestelltes Fahrrad tatsächlich so wie beschrieben geliefert wurde.



Deshalb frage ich ja. Natürlich melden sich im Forum meist nur die Leute, die Probleme haben und die anderen nicht. Aber es häufen sich bei den Problemfällen immer die gleichen Probleme. Als Produktmanager einer Firma würden bei mir die Alarmglocken läuten.

Und ich schrieb auch, dass in meinem Bekanntenkreis mehrere Canyons gekauft wurden. Die liessen sich nur mit Hilfe eines technisch gut ausgebildeten Mechanikers in Betrieb nehmen. Ein Canyon musste zurück wegen Defekt. Ist aber schon einige Jahre her.

Ansonsten sind die Räder ja ok. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt ja. Wieso macht Canyon das nicht wie Radon, die Serviceverträge mit lokalen Radhändlern abschliessen (z.B. München). Das kommt billiger als Hin-/Rückversand, vor allem bei Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (14. Februar 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Wieso macht Canyon das nicht wie Radon, die Serviceverträge mit lokalen Radhändlern abschliessen (z.B. München). Das kommt billiger als Hin-/Rückversand, vor allem bei Kleinigkeiten.



Das liegt ja zum Teil an den Endverbrauchern selbst. Jeder kann den Händler darauf ansprechen und ihm ein solches Angebot machen. 
Bis dahin ziehen die Händler dann einfach ihr Ding durch so wie sie es vorgegeben bekommen von der Geschäftsführung. 

Ich denke, wenn man einem Händler ein solches Angebot macht übernehmen die auch mindestens einen Teil der Rechnung.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2013)

Grundsätzlich finde ich es auch schade, dass Canyon, im Gegensatz zu Radon, da keine institutionalisierten Strukturen hat, lokale Händler als Ansprechpartner zu bieten.

Deshalb war ich jetzt auch kurz davor, mir wegen eines Nerve Al+, das mir defekt geliefert wurde, zum lokalen Radon-Händler zu gehen und dort das Slide zu holen. Allerdings hat mir die Ausstattung beim Nerve Al+ doch besser gefallen und zudem ist Canyon m.E. super mit meinem Anliegen umgegangen und hat mir zahlreiche Optionen angeboten.



smeah schrieb:


> Das liegt ja zum Teil an den Endverbrauchern selbst. Jeder kann den Händler darauf ansprechen und ihm ein solches Angebot machen.


Wie ist der Satz gemeint? Soll ich zu meinem lokalen Händler und ihn fragen, ob er nicht Canyon Garantiefälle übernehmen will und sich von denen dafür entlohnen lassen?


----------



## smeah (14. Februar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wie ist der Satz gemeint? Soll ich zu meinem lokalen Händler und ihn fragen, ob er nicht Canyon Garantiefälle übernehmen will und sich von denen dafür entlohnen lassen?



Nehmen wir an du hast du ein Canyon geliefert bekommen mit Mängeln die leicht zu beseitigen sind von einem Fachmann. 
Mein Gedanke war das du in einem solchem Fall Kontakt zu Canyon aufbaust und denen vorschlägst, dass du zum örtlichen Händler gehst und den Mangel von diesem beseitigen lässt. Die Rechnung an dich wird dann von Canyon, nach Vorlage bei denen, beglichen oder man teilt sich die Kosten!


----------



## spech (14. Februar 2013)

Gibts irgendeinen Grund, Kosten dafür zu teilen ?


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2013)

Das stimmt. So hat Canyon es bei der EntlÃ¼ftung meiner Bremse gemacht. Zuerst 20â¬ geboten, dann auf 30â¬ erhÃ¶ht. Mein HÃ¤ndler hat im Endeffekt 34,20â¬ genommen und auch das hat Canyon Ã¼bernommen.

Ich geb dir insofern recht, dass das natÃ¼rlich viel praktischer ist, als das Rad jedes mal komplett einschicken zu mÃ¼ssen. 
Radon macht das m.E. aber dennoch besser, weil:
- Ich einen festen Ansprechpartner habe.
- Ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss, ob der HÃ¤ndler nicht Ã¼ber dem von Canyon angebotenen Preis liegt.
- Ich das Rad bei dem HÃ¤ndler Probe fahren und Ã¼ber ihn beziehen kann.


----------



## dia-mandt (14. Februar 2013)

Das haben die mir damals sogar angeboten. 
Es gab beim frx 2012 probleme mit dem verbauten steuersatz. 
Habe dann bei canyon angerufen und wollte den austauschsteuersatz haben. 
Die haben mir dann angeboten, dass falls ich den einbau nicht selber machen könne, zu einem bikeshop zu gehen die den dann einbauen und canyon zahlt die kosten. 
Musste ich zwar nicht in anspruch nehmen aber das angebot war fair. 
Also ist nicht alles schlecht bei canyon!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smeah (14. Februar 2013)

spech schrieb:


> Gibts irgendeinen Grund, Kosten dafür zu teilen ?



Sollen wir die Frage ernsthaft beantwortet?



[email protected] schrieb:


> Das stimmt. So hat Canyon es bei der Entlüftung meiner Bremse gemacht. Zuerst 20 geboten, dann auf 30 erhöht. Mein Händler hat im Endeffekt 34,20 genommen und auch das hat Canyon übernommen.
> 
> Ich geb dir insofern recht, dass das natürlich viel praktischer ist, als das Rad jedes mal komplett einschicken zu müssen.
> Radon macht das m.E. aber dennoch besser, weil:
> ...



Da macht Radon einigen anderen Anbieter wirklich vor wie es eigentlich laufen sollte, ja.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Februar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Sollen wir die Frage ernsthaft beantwortet?


Ich glaube, er fragt sich, warum der Kunde einen Teil der Kosten übernehmen sollte, wenn er defekte Ware bekommt


----------



## smeah (14. Februar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er fragt sich, warum der Kunde einen Teil der Kosten übernehmen sollte, wenn er defekte Ware bekommt



Kann gut sein das ich das falsch verstanden habe. Aber wenn es um einen Betrag von sagen wir mal 50 geht und der Händler 40 anbietet bin ich bereit, um die Sache schnell rum zu bekommen, die paar Euro zu tragen. So ist es zumindest bei mir ..
Sieht sicher auch jeder anders.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Februar 2013)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Das haben die mir damals sogar angeboten.
> Es gab beim frx 2012 probleme mit dem verbauten steuersatz.
> Habe dann bei canyon angerufen und wollte den austauschsteuersatz haben.
> Die haben mir dann angeboten, dass falls ich den einbau nicht selber machen könne, zu einem bikeshop zu gehen die den dann einbauen und canyon zahlt die kosten.
> ...



Sieh an, wusste ich auch nicht. Ist natürlich besser, als das Rad per Post zu verschicken. Canyon könnte das aber auch auf ihre Webseite schreiben.

Aber hier kommen wir ja wieder zum anderen, bekannten Problem in Deutschland: manche lokale Radhändler weigern sich ja, ein Canyon Rad zu fixen. (a.k.a. Kunde droht mit Bestellung!)


----------



## ASQ (14. Februar 2013)

Verkauf den Gutschein doch im Wartezimmer hier


----------



## SoundVibration (15. Februar 2013)

speichenquaeler schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich empfehle mit der Auftragsbestätigung ein Maschienenbaustudium zu erwägen...ich habs aus Versehen schon hinter mir, (...)



Wo hast Du MaschIenenbau studiert  ?


----------



## Josi-Baer (15. Februar 2013)

StÃ¶ren die Kratzer denn so doll? 
Mich stÃ¶ren kleine Lackabsplitterungen nicht so sehr. Ich hab mein Scott Scale 10 deshalb 700â¬ gÃ¼nstiger bekommen.


----------



## smeah (15. Februar 2013)

Bei 700â¬ weniger wegen nem Kratzer wÃ¼rde es auch niemanden stÃ¶ren! 

Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass du den Nachlass nicht wegen des Kratzers bekommen hast, sofern du ihn bekommen hast


----------



## Schwitzefiks (15. Februar 2013)

Also meine Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Service war sehr positiv.
Ich hatte mir ein gebrauchtes Torque von privat gekauft, welches knapp vor dem zwei Jahres Garantieablauf stand und habe es bezüglich des Rockerarm( Dämpferwippe)/Lagerspiel reklamiert. Alles kein Problem, ich habe es eingeschickt und es wurde alles und noch mehr umgesetzt: der neue Rockerarm verbaut und Lackrep. von Scheuerstellen des Zuges unterhalb des Rockerarms. 
Mir wurde für null eine Dämpferpumpe und eine Kettenführung (welche ich angefragt hatte) dazugelegt.

Wollte ich mal so erwähnen


----------



## Josi-Baer (15. Februar 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Bei 700 weniger wegen nem Kratzer würde es auch niemanden stören!
> 
> Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass du den Nachlass nicht wegen des Kratzers bekommen hast, sofern du ihn bekommen hast



Doch es war ein Auslaufmodell deshalb gab es 800 Rabatt und dann noch 700 wegen den paar kleinen Lackabspliterungen. Das macht 2500 die ich noch bezahlen musste. (Es hat mal 4000 gekostet.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

